# Young BEW in SoCal



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

A friend of mine has rescued a female black eyed white rat. She is sweet and being well socialized by the person caring for her right now. I don't know her age but she is young. She is not completely white and has a VERY tiny black spot on her back. 

She needs to go to a good home. Someone that is educated about maga colon to make sure they know what to look for. She currently shows no signs, but it's sadly something that needs to be prepared for. 

Please send me a PM if you want to adopt her. She really needs a good home. We are located in Long Beach California.


----------



## BluesBrothers (Aug 22, 2010)

hi! this girl still in need of a home? im in agoura hills.


----------

